# BEST ONE ASUS K53sm VS Len Z580



## helpmeout (Oct 7, 2012)

Hey guys found some best NOTEBOOKS within 38k to 44k

Main tasks and usage 
Browsing and downloading(whole night ) and watching the same downloaded movies 1080 or 720p THAts It
As well for business use around 5 to 6 hours

*Which one to go with ?*

Asus  i5 2nd gen ,*2gb* 630m graphics
Asus K53SM-SX010D Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook

or

lennovo  i5 *3rg gen*,1gb 630m,*2*usb 3.0*,*3 years warranty*,Brand lenovo
Lenovo Z580 (59-333345) Laptop (3rd Gen Core i5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook

What to compromise 2gb 630m(asus) or i5 3rd gen (lennovo at +2k) ?
What would make much difference 3rd gen processor or 2gb graphics ? Now spending 40 to 42k so I'm now going to use it at least for 2.5/3 years *considering it futuristic*


----------



## RON28 (Oct 8, 2012)

2GB graphic card is just a gimmick...1GB is more than enough for any games. go for Lenovo 3rd Gen I5...will give better battery back up than 2nd Gen I5.

2GB graphic card is just a gimmick...1GB is more than enough for any games. go for Lenovo 3rd Gen I5...will give better battery back up than 2nd Gen I5.


----------



## xpert007 (Oct 8, 2012)

RON28 said:


> 2GB graphic card is just a gimmick...1GB is more than enough for any games. go for Lenovo 3rd Gen I5...will give better battery back up than 2nd Gen I5.
> 
> 2GB graphic card is just a gimmick...1GB is more than enough for any games. go for Lenovo 3rd Gen I5...will give better battery back up than 2nd Gen I5.


u can go for asus k55vm 3rd gen i5 ,2 gb 630m, 750gb, win7 hb, 44k...


----------



## helpmeout (Oct 8, 2012)

xpert007 said:


> u can go for asus k55vm 3rd gen i5 ,2 gb 630m, 750gb, win7 hb, 44k...



Mr xpert asus k55vm costs 54k Asus K55VM-SX086D Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook
Too overbudget for mine purpose otherwise best
Anyways those who are using lenovo model please post it cons


----------



## dsmarty (Oct 8, 2012)

3rd Gen processor would make a huge difference. 2GB graphics is negligible. You won't find any difference while playing games. More graphics memory is only required when you have monitor.


----------



## xpert007 (Oct 9, 2012)

helpmeout said:


> Mr xpert asus k55vm costs 54k Asus K55VM-SX086D Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook
> Too overbudget for mine purpose otherwise best
> Anyways those who are using lenovo model please post it cons



i am not saying to go with asus k55vm i7 model but i5 model thiugh it is not listed in their offcial indian  website but on flipkart it is there at 48k but it has 8gb ram u can  get 4gb ram model at around 42.5k-43k... it has 3rd gen i5 , 4 gb , 750gb , 2gb 630m , sonicmaster lite (sound quality is suerb at this cost loud and clear). i had personally seen this model at kolkata...


----------



## helpmeout (Oct 9, 2012)

xpert007 said:


> i am not saying to go with asus k55vm i7 model but i5 model thiugh it is not listed in their offcial indian  website but on flipkart it is there at 48k but it has 8gb ram u can  get 4gb ram model at around 42.5k-43k... it has 3rd gen i5 , 4 gb , 750gb , 2gb 630m , sonicmaster lite (sound quality is suerb at this cost loud and clear). i had personally seen this model at kolkata...



CONFUSION WAtch it SAme model but different specifications at different websites

NO usb 3.0
Asus K55VM-SX120V Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 750GB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook
worst graphics card 610m
Asus K55VM-SX120V Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 750GB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph) (Brown Metal) - Buy Laptops Online @ Lowest Prices | Snapdeal


----------



## rider (Oct 10, 2012)

You forget to estimate the boss of this price range.
HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop Price in India, HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop Laptop Reviews - Infibeam.com 
Great performance, fine build quality, USB 3.0, HD 7670M (best for the price), windows 7 (upgradable to windows 8 pro for 699 rupees), and last but not the least 2 years onsite warranty free from hp india.


----------



## helpmeout (Oct 10, 2012)

rider said:


> You forget to estimate the boss of this price range.
> HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop Price in India, HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop Laptop Reviews - Infibeam.com
> Great performance, fine build quality, USB 3.0, HD 7670M (best for the price), windows 7 (upgradable to windows 8 pro for 699 rupees), and last but not the least 2 years onsite warranty free from hp india.



YEah I know but I cant feel that look as compared to lenovo and asus-no numpad ,bulky have a look over its breadth


----------



## rider (Oct 10, 2012)

helpmeout said:


> YEah I know but I cant feel that look as compared to lenovo and asus-no numpad ,bulky have a look over its breadth



It is not bulky. It weighs 2.47 kg that is average for a 15.6" laptop. The quality of this laptop is better among others, mobo is based on new intel HM76 chipset and the build quality is fine for its price. Other things are you will get windows 7 which costs 6k in market, awesome 2 years extended onsite service for free which costs 5k and last but not the least hp reliability. There is full keyboard with numpad.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 12, 2012)

get lenovo *HP* man


----------



## helpmeout (Oct 20, 2012)

*Finally stick with HP 2014tx 
*
HP Pavilion G6-2014TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook


----------

